

Megabox was going to compete with the music labels - nextparadigms
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2011/111221airvinyl

======
drKarl
This is dated December 21, 2011... before FBI shut down Megaupload. Of course
www.megabox.com is down...

